# Neet two finger tabs



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thought I would post this here instead of the classifieds. I have some still in the package Neet factory two finger tabs that I am going to sell. $7 tyd 

Thanks!


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

Are they smooth or calf hair?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

bow75 said:


> Are they smooth or calf hair?


Sorry didn't state that did I! They are calf hair.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Got one of these from pro tech man it as super nice these are hard to find


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Got one left!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Still got it!


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll take it! sent you a PM


----------

